# Tillie's Graduation pics!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I just had to share pics of our sweet girl in her graduation cap! 
It was so big on her that we had to hold it over her head! LOL
It was hard getting everyone up and out of the house EVERY Saturday by 9am for 2 1/2 months... but so glad we did it!

Does anyone else have any puppy graduation pictures to share!?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aaahhh Tammy, couldn't you post them for some reason. Were they too large?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Darn, I was really hoping to see the pics. I sure hope you can get them posted!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:Yeah , we want Tillie, We want Tillie We want Tillie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

:ranger: Hope you get it figured out - would love to see.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

op2:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes, I think they were too big... but my genius husband fixed them for me!
so without further ado, here we are!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tillie looks adorable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute little graduate!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Very cute. We will have to think up some form of letters to place after the names of graduating dogs or some title since they now have a degree LOL. 
How about BGDM; Bachelor of Good Doggy Manners


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

How did you like the PetSmart training class? I am thinking of taking our pups there. Expensive and especially times 2 pups. Would you recommend it?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, I would reccomend it, although I think it is REALLY going to depend on the trainer. Our trainer was amazing, the dogs all just LOVED her and it was crazy how she was able to "communicate" with the dogs. Look around and find a TRAINER that you like, I think that is most important as well as HOW they train and teach.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Tillie! Cute!


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats Tillie! Love the pictures.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats. Such a cutie. Love the pictures.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea Tillie! I think that has to be about the cutest picture I have seen yet she looks so proud of herself


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww she looks soo cute!! yay congrats Tillie!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She is sooo cute! Love the cap.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

way to go Tillie. I bet she was the smartest in the class. Congrats on taking the classes. It's the best thing we can do for them as puppies.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Dave!
She did great, she was hesitant around the other dogs in the begining, but by the end wanted to lay in the middle on the classroom, be the center of attention and thought SHE was the only one who "deserved" the trainers treats! LOL
Although she never did really "play" with the other dogs, but as long as she can peacefully be around other dogs, that is important!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats!!! Nice pictures.


----------

